# ati tool takes hours is this normal?



## Niander (May 27, 2006)

hi guys i have radion 5550
i downloaded the softmod drivers
when using ati tool it takes..hours!..[eventualy i aborted] to detect max core...is this normal?
any help apreciated...
cat ver 5.5
divice id 4153
chip type rv350
mem size 256
mem bus width 128
pipe lines 4
defalt gpu 250
defalt mem 196


----------



## largon (May 27, 2006)

The tests "Find Max Core/Mem" -features run will last as long as you stop it. ATITool will continue to raise and lower the GPU/Mem frequency according to detected artifacts.  

Just run it as long as the frequency _doesn't get higher_ anymore.


----------



## trog100 (May 27, 2006)

do it manually it makes far more sense.. lower both memory and core to known stable speeds.. 

start with the core and the furry dice running.. move the core speed up in small amounts.. set it and watch the dice for a few seconds.. keeps doing this untill u see white dots or other artifacts appear on the furry dice.. with the core the system might just lock up before artifacts show up.. note the core speed wierd things start to happen.. 

take the core back down and do the same with the memory.. find the speed at which visible artifacts appear and note it..

take about 5% of both the core and memory unstable speeds and try em both together.. things should work okay.. run a few 3dmarks if u get no lock-ups or artifacts showing up u are okay.. 

once u know the rough ball park figures fine tuning is done over a few days and game plays..

two seperate saved profiles is a good idea.. one right on the edge of stability for benching and another slightly slower for 100% stable gaming.. u can save another slow one for 2d windows and use atitools 3D detect to switch between the two.. 

trog


----------

